# Selling on Hobby Talk



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

This has been bothering me for some time. I appreciate everyone offering items for sale to Hobby Talk members, but I do have one comment.
I never offer on items that do not have a price or minimum bid price. I am always afraid I will insult someone by placing too low of a bid. 
I wonder if others don't feel the same and it might improve sales for everyone if they listed a price?
Or perhaps I'm just full of it and should step back and be quiet?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Naw Gary,

You're not alone!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I agree with your comments. I also feel like we treat each other with more respect here than we would get on the bay. From what I have seen most people give some kind of idea of what they want out of a sale. We have to realize we do not see the PMs that agree to a price behind the scenes. I just appreciate having a group of people to buy and sell with that I can trust.

Old Blue


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

On the few other forums I participate with all require a location and price or it gets yanked.:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I don't even get any run on my sales, usually. I wish someone would make an offer sometimes . . . maybe I am asking too much, I don't know. I know I sell nice stuff - stuff that I am happy to have had in my collection - but maybe it is not worth it to others. Ahh well - sold or not at least I put it out there for you guys before I pay feePay & PayPal any breakeven money I might have had.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

The way I look at it, it's your item, what do you want for it? The seller should always set the price.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have sold some here and others have ended on the epay.  rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cash is great. I like to trade more than anything, and that's something you can't do on ebay.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I don't like "best offer or make an offer" deals either.
Will not respond to them here or on Craig's list.
Everyone has an idea of what they want for something, just list the price and be done with it.

Can't stand the "you better buy it now before I take it to epay" either.
Epay is always second choice for the seller for 2 reasons;
1. We can see the price on epay and then you would have trouble coming here to sell it for more.
2.Seller will incur lots of fees and have to worry about someone screwing them with the old "Never received it" scam and get their money back from Payscam.

I do however understand the trade issue and I can respect that.
Those ads should read "Trade only, tell me what ya got"

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I've had good and bad experiences here, on the bay and on craigslist. What I like most about here is it tends to be more comrodary, I've meant people from here both at slot car shows and at local races. I feel this is encouraging because their aren't to many local mom and pop hobby stores around and those that are tend not to sell or have a decent selection of slot cars. I like to see the hobby grow and feel encouraged when I see that there are other like minded slot heads out there, especially in my local area.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*If you can't join them then, BEAT them...*

Yep you all have good input into this sale on HT deal. I myself am a horder of slots most of the time but, if someone I know real well on HT needs something or has something for sale then....I just PM away.

The good thing about this place is that MOST of us are Honest Joes!! :thumbsup: The scammers here get figured out real quick and get taken care of by the masses of honest people. :beatdeadhorse: Take that you Donkey...Wack, Wack...lol

Bob...A price wanted for the item is always a plus...zilla


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I think by passing E Bay type web sites is a good thing as well . I am offended at times when people tell us what's for sale and then tell us to look on E Bay . I say at that point , It's too late pal . Consider your slot brothers first or don't bother .

I also like the trading aspect .

For what its worth !!!!!!!!!! the item is worth what it's worth to you . If your heppy withy the price you get and the buyer is happy with the sale price as well , then it was worth whatever was paid for it . 

Gonzo


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

probably the old adage of treat others as you would like to be treated works for transactions too. negotiation is always possible as long as it is done with class.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree if you dont post a price,the price is probably too much.And ebays fees are getting outasite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> probably the old adage of treat others as you would like to be treated works for transactions too. negotiation is always possible as long as it is done with class.



Could not have said it better myself!!!(Mom's voice rattling inside my head)

Seriously.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Scenario:
Seller A has two of his favorite of all time slot cars, the famous rare and minty GenericMobile! He believes the routinely sell on ebay for 30-50 depending on condition. He is need of some slot car cash so he decides to offer the car to his HT friends.

Buyer B does not have one of the famous rare and minty GenericMobiles but wouldn't mind having one for his collection if the price were right.

Buyer B offers 20 for the car.

Seller A doesn't even respond to the offer and is insulted that such a famous and rare car that is obviously worth at least 45 should receive such a low offer.

Buyer B is insulted that he didn't even receive a response.


A little far fetched? I don't think so... just two nice guys with a different perspective on the famous rare and minty GenericMobile. 
My point is that I don't view all the cars at the same collectible level that some do and I don't want to offend someone with a perceived low bid... so I usually refrain from even making an offer.

But that may just be me!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I kind of expect the lowball offer, and will counter-offer, when I sell. Seems people don't even try the lowball offer. I blame Obama.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I see something on here & if the price is in my range I'll send a pm over. I don't see a price but I 'would like to have it' then I'll still send a pm asking for at least a ball park. Everyone has some idea of what they want for a piece, just getting the other party to let you know what that price is isn't always the easiest. 

I just ask, I never try to offend because there is an absolute TON I don't know about slot cars or what certain cars are/aren't worth. 

The way I see it ... we're all pretty much friends here ... so if someone were to take someone else (as previously posted in this string) the rest of HT would find out about it.

I'm with 'doba ... I blame Obama ... lol

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not at all offended by HT members letting others know what's for sale on ebay.
I've won some nice cars that way ... and you can't blame a seller for trying to get the best price for his item, can you? 

What bothers me about selling here is that when you post a price, and you're even willing to take a loss ... someone will PM you and say "I can still get is cheaper somewhere else"

That's fine , knock yourself out... but why rub my face in it?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been selling on here a lot since my unemployment ran out. It is purely out of necessity that I'm doing so. But I would rather sell here to someone I know than a total stranger. This is handy because I usually wait until the last minute to sell stuff in the hopes something will happen to turn my situation around and eliminate the need to part with things. So far, you guys have come through for me just about every single time. Some have gone above and beyond the call too. You guys know who you are and I wholeheartedly thank you for your help, and I hope I can make it up to you all some day. :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I NEVER THOUGHT THAT SAYING IT WAS GOING TO EBAY IF NO BIDS WAS OFFENSIVE. I WAS THINKING IT WAS A WAY TO SAY IT WAS AN ABSOLUTE AUCTION. THE ITEM WAS GOING TO BE SOLD SOMEWHERE TO SOMEONE. IF WE COULDN`T MAKE A DEAL HERE THEY MIGHT COULD WIN THE EBAY AUCTION. I THOUGHT OFFERING IT ON THE FORUM FIRST WAS A WAY OF GIVING RESPECT TO HOBBY TALKERS. I ALSO NOTICE MANY THINGS WITH A PRICE LISTED DON`T GET ANY ATTENTION OR BIDS, BUT THEN I PUT UP 2 CHASSIS AND 5 SETS OF NEODYMIUM SG+ MAGNETS AT NO MINUMUM IN THE CAUSE FOR HAPPY CHRISTMAS FAMILIES AND GOT ABOLUTELY NO RESPONSE. I SELL THOSE MAGNETS ON EBAY FOR $3 A SET! I USUALLY GET $15+ EACH FOR THE CHASSIS. I`M NOT SEEKING SYMPATHY, OR EVEN MORE MONEY THAN WHAT THEY ARE WORTH FOR A CHARITY. MAYBE I JUST DON`T UNDERSTAND HOW THE FORUM WORKS? DAN


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Every time I've posted something for sale on HT it's basically ignored and I end up putting it on eBay anyway. Even if you think I'm asking to much, I wouldn't be offended by a lower offer. It would give a person a better idea of what an item is worth. I guess you have to be one of the in-crowd to even be considered.
HEY GOODWRENCH88, WERE IN MISSOURI ARE YOU LOCATED?
hojoe


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I`m Just Confused. Somebody Could Have Had Those Magnets And Chassis For $.01 And Free Shipping. Then The Dragster Went For $31 I Remember Those Aluminum Wheels On That Dragster Cost Over $20 Alone. I Am In Kansas City Missouri.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Keep in mind, on the bay you have a much bigger audience. The guys here on HT are a varied bunch, but a lot of us are T jet only types. I'm the biggest odd ball of the bunch too, since T jets to me are sort of too fast! :lol: I'm not a race type by a long shot!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Keep in mind, on the bay you have a much bigger audience. The guys here on HT are a varied bunch, but a lot of us are T jet only types. I'm the biggest odd ball of the bunch too, since T jets to me are sort of too fast! :lol: I'm not a race type by a long shot!


I THOUGHT IT WAS A SLOT CAR FORUM. WHY NOT CALL IT A T-JET FORUM THEN? THE NEWBIES WON`T COME IN THINKING THIS IS ABOUT RACING. THE RACE TYPES CAN START A NEW FORUM WHERE THEY HAVE TO TOW A T-JET AROUND THE TRACK. :freak: THESE SLOTS WERE ORIGINALLY SOLD IN BOXES CALLED RACE CARS AND SETS. RIGHT?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> I THOUGHT IT WAS A SLOT CAR FORUM. WHY NOT CALL IT A T-JET FORUM THEN? THE NEWBIES WON`T COME IN THINKING THIS IS ABOUT RACING. THE RACE TYPES CAN START A NEW FORUM WHERE THEY HAVE TO TOW A T-JET AROUND THE TRACK. :freak: THESE SLOTS WERE ORIGINALLY SOLD IN BOXES CALLED RACE CARS AND SETS. RIGHT?



Goodwrench88,

First off, Please turn off the caps lock, it's just too hard to read. 

Now then, regarding racing.
History tells us that Aurora made these slot cars as additions to Train sets, Moving scenery if you will.
Only later did they discover people wanted to race them.

That said, some folks just like to put them on the tracks on a nice layout, maybe with a town, country, scenery and enjoy them with the old steering wheel "set it and forget it" type controller.

There is nothing wrong with this behavior. 
This hobby is big enough to accept all types of fans.

They are toys, enjoy them 
Thanks,

not too serious Keith


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I really only buy tjets. Is there something wrong with that??lol

I love all slots!!!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Keith, I Have But One Hand. The Shift Key Isn`t As Easy For Me So You Get All Caps Or All Lower Case. Secondly We Are Supposed To Evolve. If You Want Scenery, Buy Hotwheels. These Are `race Cars`. I Like Racing T-jets And Afx As Much As Anyone. That `drift` In The Corners Is Very Cool. What I Don`t Like Is All The Other Types Of Cars Being `locked Out` On This Forum. Start A T-jet Thread If You Must But Don`t Think For A Minute That All Other Hobbyist Are Zeroed In On T-jets Alone. I`m A Tycoslut. There Is Nothing More Fun That Zipping Around The Track With A Whooshing Sound And For Only $10. Then I Have Some G3`s With Spinners That Would Take Your Breath Away. However They Are Not Old Collectable Pieces Of Plastic. If You Want To Keep The Hobby Alive You Must Open Your Eyes To New Things. If All You Guys Want Is T-jets I Am On The Wrong Forum.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Keith, I Have But One Hand. The Shift Key Isn`t As Easy For Me So You Get All Caps Or All Lower Case. Secondly We Are Supposed To Evolve. If You Want Scenery, Buy Hotwheels. These Are `race Cars`. I Like Racing T-jets And Afx As Much As Anyone. That `drift` In The Corners Is Very Cool. What I Don`t Like Is All The Other Types Of Cars Being `locked Out` On This Forum. Start A T-jet Thread If You Must But Don`t Think For A Minute That All Other Hobbyist Are Zeroed In On T-jets Alone. I`m A Tycoslut. There Is Nothing More Fun That Zipping Around The Track With A Whooshing Sound And For Only $10. Then I Have Some G3`s With Spinners That Would Take Your Breath Away. However They Are Not Old Collectable Pieces Of Plastic. If You Want To Keep The Hobby Alive You Must Open Your Eyes To New Things. If All You Guys Want Is T-jets I Am On The Wrong Forum.


Barking up the wrong tree there Hoss.

I like em all.
My fav is actually old Tycopros with some shitty hard tires so she hangs out and slaps off the wall.
Or the Original 440 bar magnet, now there is a handfull of fun.
It's all good, that's all I am saying.
Later,
Keith

P.S. Super fast, no drift mag cars suck, Literally


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

AFTER KIWIDAVE AUCTION IS DONE ON SWAPPING SELLING THREAD GOODWRENCH88 IS OVER AND OUT. I`LL MOVE OVER TO PLANET OF SPEED FORUM WHERE THEY ACCEPT ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING. :wave:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I've had many good dealings w/BB community for buy, sell & trade.
I like the idea of offering items, & like Rich, would prefer to receive 
something of interest over selling. If there is no response, I post to auction.
I usually offer for sale or trade hoping to have some inquiries. As previously
stated by 'Doba & HoJoe, a contact or offer could be made. We all realize that every deal cannot be mutually agreeable, but should be done with courtesy. I have had a few potential deals that consumed a lot of time w/PM's, requested the item to be held & never concluded. I have no problem w/someone wanting to cancel a sale or trade for whatever reason, it happens, but a final contact for "thanks anyway" would be expected. Those
particular situations make the auction site to be an easier path.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I enjoy racing all types. I enjoy collecting all types. And, I like just running all types too. Some of the guys I race with make me look like I'm just running them! But it's all fun! Yeehaw!

Oh yeah, I like trading on here too!


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

"Super fast, no drift mag cars suck"

Dang, you guys are narrow-minded. I guess I wouldn't fit in at your house. But you would be welcome here to run whatever you got.:wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Just because I stated I only buy tjets, doesn't mean I don't have every possible HO slot ever made. Including Tyco from beginning to end, brass pan riggen's and tyco pro's. Also Super II's AFX Magna Trac and not I even have some eldon, bauer, Marx ,Ideal and others to name a few. No on condemned you bro, everyone is into whart their into. Just grabbed me a BSRT G-Jet. Right now my flavor of the month is tjets. I have to tell you, i'm interested in the new Mega's and will add some of those to my collection.


Your perfectly welcome to hang and be one of the slotheads like the rest of us.

P.S. in the late 80's through the late 90's all we raced was the 440x2's and they were fast and handled like nothing we seen up to that point.

We all have tapped every brand around here bub. It's all good. Just enjoy.:wave:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I Personally Just Don`t Feel Like I Fit In. I Believe I Gave It A Fair Shot. I Put Up T-jets With Very Little Response. I Put Up G3`s That Got No Response. I Put Up Nos Orange Magnet Sg+ With Little Response, I Put Up Lots Of Afx Cars With No Response, I Put Up Balanced Armatures, Wizzard Tires, Tyco Cars, Chassis, Neodymium Magnets For Sg+ With No Response. Etc. Etc. Etc. Then I Put Up A Very Nice Afx Dragster With Slot Car Device Aluminum Wheels That I Can Sell Any Day On Ebay For $50 And Got 1 Bid That Wasn`t Just A Friend Trying To Help And Got $31 And It Had Free Shipping. Most Of It For The Cause Of Making A Brighter Christmas For Others. It Is Like I`m Banging My Head Against A Wall. I Have Resigned To Putting The Stuff On Ebay And Just Send My Personal Donations As I See Fit. Maybe I Expected Too Much, But In The End I Got Nothing. I Sold You A $40 Rodster But With The No Show I Lost $42 On It. It Wasn`t Even Mine! I Was Selling It For A Friend. Then I`m Told That T-jets Are What The Forum Guys Want And That My Superfast Magnet Cars Suck. I Have Felt More Love From Charlie In S.e. Asia. At Least They Liked Me As A Target.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I Was Told To Alter This Post, So I Am Following Orders.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hate to see you leave 88. I like Tycos too!

There's all kinds of reasons why stuff don't sell here. Ain't no 'in' crowd.
No money, didn't see it, haven't been on in a while, have one already, the list goes on.
And the beat goes on. No hard feelings folks, but I kinda wish this thread never happened.

Different strokes for different folks. 
It's a big hobby for such small cars, and it's all good.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have to agree... wish I had never started this thread.

88, please look at my website, www.marioncountyraceway.com
Notice that there is some of each but mostly it is magnet cars. My preference in HO is magnatractions, 440x2, and Super G+... so you aren't alone by any means.
So start a few threads about the Tyco... I guarantee Rich and I will be reading... and knowing us both... commenting!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Slot Cars Are Toys And Supposed To Be Fun. I Enjoyed Them Much More Before I Joined This Forum. The Narrow Minded And Dimwitted Have Stolen That From Me On Here. You Can Have Your Little Cliche Back. I Want No Part Of It. When Asked For A Small Contribution For Christmas Most Of You Acted Like You Were Being Raped Or Something. I Just Don`t Get It. It Is Christmas! People Need Help! I Would`ve Helped Any One Of You At One Time. But Now? I`ll Just Crawl Back Under My Rock Like The Worm You Made Me Feel Like. When I Have To Type All Caps I Am Ridiculed. Magnet Cars Suck. There Seems To Be No Place For A New Member Or Any New Ideas Here. The World Is Not About Just T-jets Or Just You. Where Is The Tolerance For The Different? It Isn`t Here So Neither Am I. I Paid $50 To Be A Lifetime Member On This Forum. I Wish I Had It Back To Give To Needy Families Instead. Cheers


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> This has been bothering me for some time. I appreciate everyone offering items for sale to Hobby Talk members, but I do have one comment.
> I never offer on items that do not have a price or minimum bid price. I am always afraid I will insult someone by placing too low of a bid.
> I wonder if others don't feel the same and it might improve sales for everyone if they listed a price?
> Or perhaps I'm just full of it and should step back and be quiet?


I personally avoid the Swap & Sell forum altogether because I don't like mixing business with pleasure, especially within our HobbyTalk "family." I really do enjoy the ongoing discussions in the forums, especially the ones that involve tutorials and show & tells, whether modeling, racing, or collecting related. When money or bartering enters the equation all bets are off because it's no longer just an exchange of ideas, someone is looking to make a deal at someone else's expense. Too much opportunity for bad blood. That's just the nature of the game and that's why you feel inhibited to bid, because you don't want to insult a fellow HobbyTalker. 

I think the Swap & Sell might be better off if all "sell" deals were done through a broker so the sellers aren't directly exposed and subjected to scrutiny, real or self imposed. Sellers should be comfortable setting a fair "no loss" minimum on their offerings and buyers should feel comfortable trying to wheel and deal to get a price that makes them happy and without offending a fellow board member. I know that a brokered auction adds overhead and cost, but for the sake of the long term health of the board I think it would be a good thing.

As far as the focus of HobbyTalk being TJets, magnet cars, wing cars, 1:43, HO, track building, or collecting or whatever ... it's all of these things and exclusively none of these things. HobbyTalk is an open forum and you are free to discuss whatever you'd like to discuss in the broad scope of the slot car hobby. Everyone has an opinion and everyone has the option to ignore and overlook those opinions that they find offensive or narrow minded. 

Ideally we'd all like to be at a place in our lives where we don't give a rip about what other people say about us or our beliefs. But being there can lead to retreat and isolation. The fact that we are HERE on a public forum means that we care about, or at least respect, about other people's opinions and enjoy the sharing aspects that this board delivers. To keep the dialog going we cannot retreat into our own pockets of isolation or narrow mindedness. We must also maintain and foster mutual respect and not go after other members of the board, either directly or as a group. Respect goes a long way. This board is what we make it. If you are frustrated and angry by what takes place here, take a cooling off period away from the board or just participate in the topics and forums that you are comfortable with in a non adversarial sense. If you take a cooling off period away from the board, know that when you are ready to come back you will always be welcome.


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> I'm not at all offended by HT members letting others know what's for sale on ebay.
> I've won some nice cars that way ... and you can't blame a seller for trying to get the best price for his item, can you?
> ?


Thank you!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

riggenracer said:


> "Super fast, no drift mag cars suck"
> 
> Dang, you guys are narrow-minded. I guess I wouldn't fit in at your house. But you would be welcome here to run whatever you got.:wave:


I guess 2 smiley faces didn't do enough to see that I said mag cars suck as a joke.

As part of The same post I stated I like em all, and yes I have at least 30 that do not slide at all, why?
Because "they suck" to the rails !
Wala.

And I do enjoy running them.
Now, If I said something like "All slot cars except Tjets suck" then I could see where you would have a point about being narrow minded.

Anyway, sorry to cause such a commotion over an attempted joke to try to lighten things up. Utter fail on my part.
Sorry,
Later,

Keith


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Geez I don't read up for two days and we got a real p*ssing match going on here.

Hey Goodwrench88 -- Thanks for serving our country, I appreciate what you and all the other members of the armed forces have done and sacrificed for our freedom.

As to the tjet bias around here, I can see it too but no one is poo-poo'ing magnet cars. I've been on here since this section of HT opened, wandered over from the DC side, and I gotta say around here anything goes as far as tatstes in slotting. Everything from early tjets and old Eldon 1:32s, to modern lightbenders. There is just a lot of tjet fans here - heck I prefer magnet cars and I still have 20 original tjets and probably another 20 new AW cars.

What doesn't fly around here - and thank Hank for it - is all the magnet board B.S. about my 'my wizzard lightbender is #1 car better than your POS' and the 'oh yeah, well my patriot drywall cutter just whooped up on 10 of your wizzard POS last night' blag blah blah ad nauseum to infinity.

So in that respect, your probably not gonna get a lot of run around here trying to sell super high end magnet stuff because, honestly, that crowd is somewhere else I believe.

And I think in general selling is off right now because a lot of folks around here are broke - I know I am. :freak: God knows I've done my part to stimulate the slot economy thru the years but even I have cut back this year.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

really i mean really what a bunch of BS


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I haven't EVER seen anyone here rip on magnet cars.... I haven't raced a t-jet in 2 years, it's all G-Jets and G3R superstocks where I am, it's all good.

Goodwrench, you were way dramatic and over the top on this one man, not sure why everyone that leaves here has to shout it from the rooftops and flame out before they go, why not just say you're frustrated and take a break?

It leaves the door open a little bit at least versus calling out every member here like they belong to this roving gang of evil people you are talking about. This forum is pretty much the best one out there, and unfortunately, I don't think your going to get that online hug you're looking for anywhere else but hopefully it works out for you.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

"There Seems To Be No Place For A New Member Or Any New Ideas Here. The World Is Not About Just T-jets Or Just You. Where Is The Tolerance For The Different? It Isn`t Here So Neither Am I. I Paid $50 To Be A Lifetime Member On This Forum. I Wish I Had It Back To Give To Needy Families Instead. Cheers" 

I'm with HO Slotrods...what a bunch of horse padookee!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Like Rodney King said cant we all just get along.Just because we play with toy cars doesnt mea we have to act like children.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I have bought, sold and traded with 100% satisfaction here, never had a problem with getting paid, getting what the other dealer described or making a payment with terms I was OK with. That's not to say I sold everything I ever listed, sometimes I have stuff other people just don't want. I have PM'd people who had items for sale as a COUTESY to let them know things may be cheaper on another site but never to rub anyone's face in it. I can agree with getting what you can from what you got, one thing I'm not OK with are profanity laced posts, especially when I put my 12 and 14 year old nephews on here to learn about slot cars. I don't think anyone subsidizing this forum with a lifetime membership, sponsoring a forum or whatever has the right to act outside the accepted rules of conduct here. 

People, you need to take this place at face value, we each have our own interests, we do business and some are more successful at that by HOW they do business. If you treat other members as idiots or with abusive language you're going to problably lose more than just their business. I've noticed a lot of that lately, the "buy my stuff, it's the best and if you don't agree go to H...." Someone will find something wrong with everything sold everywhere. I think Winston Churchill said that. Or maybe it was Ron Popeil, I forget. But if you have a beef with someone take it to email, PM's or whatever, taking little jabs at people here is childish and shows more of your personality than theirs. 

And for the time being I'll make sure I pre-read anything my nephews might need to know with their racing.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

Pete McKay said:


> I have bought, sold and traded with 100% satisfaction here, never had a problem with getting paid, getting what the other dealer described or making a payment with terms I was OK with. That's not to say I sold everything I ever listed, sometimes I have stuff other people just don't want. I have PM'd people who had items for sale as a COUTESY to let them know things may be cheaper on another site but never to rub anyone's face in it. I can agree with getting what you can from what you got, one thing I'm not OK with are profanity laced posts, especially when I put my 12 and 14 year old nephews on here to learn about slot cars. I don't think anyone subsidizing this forum with a lifetime membership, sponsoring a forum or whatever has the right to act outside the accepted rules of conduct here.
> 
> People, you need to take this place at face value, we each have our own interests, we do business and some are more successful at that by HOW they do business. If you treat other members as idiots or with abusive language you're going to problably lose more than just their business. I've noticed a lot of that lately, the "buy my stuff, it's the best and if you don't agree go to H...." Someone will find something wrong with everything sold everywhere. I think Winston Churchill said that. Or maybe it was Ron Popeil, I forget. But if you have a beef with someone take it to email, PM's or whatever, taking little jabs at people here is childish and shows more of your personality than theirs.
> 
> And for the time being I'll make sure I pre-read anything my nephews might need to know with their racing.


well i have raised three children 22,19 and 14 so i know if you think the worst thing your 12 and 14 year old nephews are going to read,see or say is here on HT,well i hate to break it to you but its not.not even close,todays schools,tv and every day life is a lot worse. and taking jabs at someone might be childish but so is not being able to take a jab. sticks and stones.i think most of us are adults here on HT and we sould be able to have adult conversations weather we see eye to eye or not yea i know some of us will get are toes stept on. so what man up. and just to clear things up this is just my way of seeing things it is not ment to be a jab at no one.:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

H.O. Slotrods said:


> well i have raised three children 22,19 and 14 so i know if you think the worst thing your 12 and 14 year old nephews are going to read,see or say is here on HT,well i hate to break it to you but its not.not even close,todays schools,tv and every day life is a lot worse.


True, but I don't know if you got to see the whole text of what was up before... someone was angry and started throwing F bombs pretty liberally. It appears to have been cleaned up now, but I'm pretty sure Pete was referring to the uncensored version. Granted, my kids (6-13) are aware of that stuff and have seen it before and know enough not to use that kind of language, but I agree with Pete that this isn't the place for it. Tempers got a little hot, I guess.

--rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have sold and traded alot on ht and have been happy with them 99 percent of the time the one time it was bad a fellow hobbtalker traded me some of what he described as fray prepped t-jets which turned out to be junk wore out GREEN t-jets which I traded a race prepped 1/24 c-can motor.I handled it via pm and we sent each other our stuff back.This is the first time I mentioned it.I kept it private to keep the negativty down on ht and I advise others to do the same.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Slotrods, as Rick noted the post in question has been removed, the poster banned and life goes on. But I would like to think that this forum would be one place I wouldn't HAVE to be concerned with my kids going to. Adult conversations have their place in adult environments, if this is such a place then I'll remove access to my minor family members at once. I would prefer to believe this is a place where people of all ages can come to share, to learn and not have to be concerned with that manner of language. Hank's done well not having to put a word censor in place, that trust in us needs to be Honored. And I don't take your post as a jab, I value you for your opinion and how you presented it and you make a valid point, I just hope you can see mine as well. We just don't need vulgar language here for any reason.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

This is just all for fun you know. Many more ideas and conversations exchanged than merchandise, but the attraction to me of selling trading here is the ability to offer, bargain or trade. I have some stuff to list, and I'd rather get a trade offer for some of it than cash. 

Being on here is kind of like being back in school - you throw all types of folks together and you don't know what state of mind they are in when you interact with them. For some that single slot transaction may be the biggest event of their day, while others may look forward to spending just a few minutes on the board at the end of theirs. IF people didn't lose their respective tempers every now and then they wouldn't be people. 

I have some stuff to list, have for a while. I hate to set a price on all because I'd like to get trade offers. I hope nobody gets offended if I don't want AW release 7 stuff in trade but I can't do anything about that. It's also harder for me to sell on HT because people I bought from and traded with are so darn generous that they always send bonus stuff and I don't know what to send with my sales LMAO! It's intimidating and humbling at the same time!!!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

according to concensus, it is apparently my fault that this fine person has decided to dissassociate himself from this forum as I can see a blaring red banner surrounding his name. 

I do, duely, apologize and humbly request that he reconsider and be reinstated to his normal posting status. I do recognize the help he was attempting to provide to those who are less fortunate in these dismal times and I am truly sorry if I took the opportunity from him to continue his charitable campaign. if someone can tell me how, I would gladly refund whatever membership fee he paid to be an honored member here and still request that he return to posting in good status.

anyone who can, please relay this message and let me know how to make ammends.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

hey pete,dont take me wrong, i agree this is not the place for vulgar language. yes i do see your side of it. and do welcome all feedback.did not see the post in ? . but what i have seen is posters censuring there own words. you know what they are saying with out the whole word. is that really better than the whole word? sure it is but if we get it as adults so do most of the under age veiwers. hey ParkRNDL is saying the (F bomb)really any diff than saying the word? to me still means the same thing. how about (LMAO) pretty harmless but it has a bad word in it.what do we tell anyone that ask what that means. its not LMBO. how about(p***ing match) words,words,words they are all just words.

i have all kinds of slot cars, they all have there own little thing about them.i think if your stuck on one kind thats ok but your missing out.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I have eaten all kinds of food but I stick with what I like the most. I've read all sort of books but I still read what I enjoy, and I have raced all sort of cars in all sorts of scales over the last 43 years and I'm sticking with what not only I like but what my nephews and a few nieces like. When it comes to words, I can't think of a better place to start when it comes to protecting a 12 year old using what has been a pleasant public forum for the few years I've been here. I've had disputes, left a few times and come back, but if the poster who posted the offensive post is allowed to return here I'll take my business over to the IHOPR forum and ask Hank to remove me from these roles. It was not just one post that contained the unedited F-bomb, it was a number of abusive posts in several different strings. There is no excuse for that, bad temper, war experience, whatever, if you can't post in a civil manner then either don't post or let me personally go somewhere else. Some of us do censor our words, but the typical 12 year old like my nephew will generally skip over anything with *** in it as he reads. 

As far as the jabs, I don't mind good hearted ones, sometimes even the pointing out the obvious that I missed, but to jab someone for the sake of jabbing them, no thanks. I've been real careful here to remain neutral in my politics, there's not a current active member here that would not be welcome at my track, but I live at least 150 miles away from the closest racer and it's not like I have people beating down my door to race on my bullring. But I would rather spend the time showing my kids what I know and cheat them out of the wealth of knowledge available here than expose them to a single member who has issues in what he posts.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow, that is pretty plain spoken and not the least bit offensive.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Die, thread, die...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> according to concensus, it is apparently my fault that this fine person has decided to dissassociate himself from this forum as I can see a blaring red banner surrounding his name.
> 
> I do, duely, apologize and humbly request that he reconsider and be reinstated to his normal posting status. I do recognize the help he was attempting to provide to those who are less fortunate in these dismal times and I am truly sorry if I took the opportunity from him to continue his charitable campaign. if someone can tell me how, I would gladly refund whatever membership fee he paid to be an honored member here and still request that he return to posting in good status.
> 
> anyone who can, please relay this message and let me know how to make ammends.




Your not alone. Apparently because I never recieved a car I bought from him, in which he refunded me without asking for a refund, it must have really left him reeling.

I just wanted the slot car.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't shoot the messenger!!!

IT IS ALL MY FAULT FOR BEING BANNED. I BLAME NO ONE BUT MYSELF. I HOLD NO ANIMOSITY TOWARD ANYONE. I`D STILL BE BEATING THE DRUM IF I COULD KEEP MY TEMPER BUT I AM A HOT BLOODED IRISHMAN. I TRULY REGRET THIS. OTHER LESS FORTUNATES MAY SUFFER A LOSS BECAUSE OF THIS. I HAVE A LOT OF PASSION FOR THE AMERICAN PEOPLE AND MY COUNTRY. IF THEY WANT TO DO ANYTHING IN MY NAME THEY MAY MAKE ANY CONTRIBUTION TO THE BRIGHTER CHRISTMAS FOR FAMILIES DRIVE. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL. DAN


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Message from Dan(GOODWRENCH88)

HEY GUYS! THIS WAS NOT ANYBODIES FAULT BUT MY OWN. I SHOULD BE ADULT ENOUGH TO USE CIVIL LANGUAGE. LEAVE ALPINK ALONE!! HE HAD NO IDEA WHY I USE ALL CAPS. I GET THAT ALL THE TIME. PEOPLE SAY STOP YELLING AND ALL SORTS OF STUFF. I WASN`T SO ANGRY WITH HIM AS WHAT I FELT WAS WITH THE LACK OF ENTHUSIASM FOR THE CHRISTMAS DRIVE FOR THE NEEDY. I WAS ALL WRONG IN EVERY WAY. I UNDERSTAND THE DRIVE IS GOING VERY WELL THANKS TO ALL OF YOU WHO CAN SPARE A LITTLE SOMETHING. I HOPE YOU CAN ALL FIND IT IN YOUR HEARTS TO FORGIVE ME. BELIEVE ME, I AM BEATING MYSELF UP FOR YOU. I WAS STUPID AND VERY IMMATURE. ALL IS NOT LOST. I CAN PROMISE YOU WHEN I AM REINSTATED DEC 27TH I WILL BE THE BEST HOBBY TALKER I CAN BE. CHEERS, THE GOODWRENCH GUY


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

glad to hear that Dan intends on returning.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

alpink said:


> glad to hear that Dan intends on returning.


I'm glad both you guys will be around.:hat:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

This is ridicules. I'm out.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is there any way we can just close this thread?


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Whoa ... after reading this I second ntx' request to close/lock/delete this entire post.

Cheers,
Xence


----------

